# cycle yor tank



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

This stuff is great had my tank cycled in 1 day every thing is fine and i reccomend to everybody.








Finaly a good product that WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I've used this twice on new tanks and I have to say that I swear by it. Kind of expensive but it works like nothing else.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Can't find any at the local (30 miles away) pet shop. Any idea where to get some online?


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

not sure but it has to stay refridgerated until used. The company may be able to tell you where your nearest distibutor is.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

2 weeks and my tank is doing nicely. no spikes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Netmancer said:


> Can't find any at the local (30 miles away) pet shop. Any idea where to get some online?


 CHUD and hareball both sell it and will ship. CHUD is on this site and pfish.net. hareball is on pfish.net and fishpost.com.
wes


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no problem.
wes


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I haven't seen that brand before I just posted in the lounge about this stuff called cycle. It isn't exspensive and you don't have to refigerate it either. You can use it while the fish are in the tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

With cycle your tank still has spikes. Used it about 1 year ago for my chiclids not as good as this stuff.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

good to know it will have to do for now... Spikes?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Spikes sudden rise in ph and ammonia


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Is it possible to use this product while fish are in the tank, or won't that work/ hurt your fish?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes it can be done. No it does not hurt fish


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

so would you recommend I use it?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You can't go wrong with it. You can add at every water change. And you will never overdose. Im not saying the stuff your using won't work. I hate to sound like a salesman. But i like this stuff the best.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I will add it to my water tommorow for my next water change.


----------



## Turkish (Jan 19, 2003)

ok, here's something i've been wondering.

i'm setting up a 55 Gallon tank right now.

i'm planning on filtering it with a Fluval 304 and an Emperor 400.

currently, the Fluval 304 is the sole filtration on my cichlid tank.
it's been running for about 3 months, so it's biological capabilities
should be up to par when i switch it over to my 55 Gallon tank.

i'm worried that the Fluval's biological colony isn't enough for my
55 Gallon with piranhas, so that's why i'm putting an Emperor
in there as well.

if i add Bio-Spira, will it "kill" the biological colony of my Fluval 304?

i'm worried that the product won't work, kill my 304 and then
leave me with no biological colony.

Tony.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That is what this stuff is made for to establish biological filtration. It's bacteria, no need to worry


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well the ammonia chips work they reduced the ammonia levels 1ppm per day. on my new tank. If your using bio-spira it may kill the bacteria.


----------

